# Cargador de batería de 24V, esquema eléctrico.



## Guerrero (Ago 31, 2021)

Tengo un cargador de batería de 24v Lead Acid, al encenderlo el piloto rojo enciende pero el verde de carga no. El aparato me llegó con soldaduras frías las repasé todas, verifique si el transistor de salida estaría dañado y está bueno de todas maneras lo cambié por seguridad el lm 324 también se lo he cambiado. Al enchufarlo tengo los 24v en el transistor pero no en la salida del relé he revisado todos los componentes pasivos y todos en principio miden bien. Al medir la tensión en la base del transistor es cuando el piloto verde se enciende y tengo los 24v a la salida del relé y con intensidad, no tengo el esquema para medir las tensiones y ando un poco perdido.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 1, 2021)

Si las soldaduras frias ya estan resueltas, yo buscaria pistas o pines cortados.
Mueve los componentes (con cuidado), y fijate si arranca 
Sino, el rele, puede que tenga los contactos con carbon (chispiado)


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 1, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si las soldaduras frias ya estan resueltas, yo buscaria pistas o pines cortados.
> Mueve los componentes (con cuidado), y fijate si arranca
> Sino, el rele, puede que tenga los contactos con carbon (chispiado)


Buenos días, he repasado todas las pistas, las soldaduras y los componentes smd el relé lo he quitado y probado fuera y conecta perfectamente. Lo curioso del caso es que la fuente no arranca al enchufarla pero si se mide la tensión en el darlinton de salida entonces arranca y el piloto verde de carga es cuando se enciende. En el oscilador de la fuente lleva un ob2269 que se lo he cambiado y el optoacoplador también para descartar un posible fallo cuando la soldadura estaba mal.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 1, 2021)

Buenas, estaría bien que pusieras foto completa de la parte de arriba, foto completa de la parte inferior (soldaduras) y fotos más explícitas de las diferentes zonas de la fuente. 

Parece que la fuente tiene un primario (zona caliente), un secundario (zona fría) y que este secundario tiene un circuito de control para la carga. 
Cuando dices transistor o darlington ¿a qué transistor te refieres? ¿Al oscilador del primario o a alguno del secundario? 

Ojo con medir tensión en el primario. La frecuencia y picos de tensión podría "freir" el polímetro.


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 1, 2021)

Buenas tardes adjunto las fotos del cargador. El darlinton que me refiero es al del secundario porque en el primario lleva un mosfet K10a60 el darlinton es un tip127 es obvio que medir las tensiones del primario es muy complicado, para asegurarme de que el primario tenga intensidad le he cambiado el condensador principal también he cambiado los del secundario por si alguno pudiera estar descapacitado y sigue igual arriba a la derecha se observan unos transistores smd también los he quitado y medido pero pudiera ser que a la hora de trabajar con corriente se colapsen o bloqueen en ese caso no puedo asegurarlo espero no haberme dejado nada en el olvido de comentar todo lo que le he hecho.


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 1, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, estaría bien que pusieras foto completa de la parte de arriba, foto completa de la parte inferior (soldaduras) y fotos más explícitas de las diferentes zonas de la fuente.
> 
> Parece que la fuente tiene un primario (zona caliente), un secundario (zona fría) y que este secundario tiene un circuito de control para la carga.
> Cuando dices transistor o darlington ¿a qué transistor te refieres? ¿Al oscilador del primario o a alguno del secundario?
> ...


La soldadura fría que tenía era de la bobina de salida de los 24v del transformador antes de entrar en el darlinton, esa soldadura creaba un arco de corriente y tengo mis sospechas que por ahí está el problema.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 1, 2021)

Por las dudas, reemplaza el transistor por mas que mida bien, a altas frecuencia puede comportarse diferente.
Tambien si hay algun transistor driver, o integrado que lo maneje


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 2, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por las dudas, reemplaza el transistor por mas que mida bien, a altas frecuencia puede comportarse diferente.
> Tambien si hay algun transistor driver, o integrado que lo maneje


He cambiado el mosfet, el darlinton de salida el ob2269 del oscilador de la fuente y el lm324, lleva 3 transistores smd que son los únicos que no he cambiado aunque miden bien pero no se su nomenclatura. 
Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Lamentablemente por fotos no se ven, pero seguro debe tener marcado algo, esa marca es la que debes buscar en los libros de smd de foro, o por internet como "marking smd" y lo que diga el componente. Luego haciendo una investigacion (salen varios con la misma marca), deduces cual es


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 2, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lamentablemente por fotos no se ven, pero seguro debe tener marcado algo, esa marca es la que debes buscar en los libros de smd de foro, o por internet como "marking smd" y lo que diga el componente. Luego haciendo una investigacion (salen varios con la misma marca), deduces cual es


Los 3 transistores smd ponen lo mismo cr así lo haré intentaré averiguar cuales son, son los únicos que me quedan por poner aunque los media quitados y median bien pero no quita para que con tensión no trabajen bien. Lamentablemente no tengo el esquema por más que lo he buscado así podría medir algunas tensiones de referencia, sigo pensando que la avería viene probocada por el arco de corriente de la soldadura de la bobina de salida pero se me está resistiendo. 
Gracias por su respuesta.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Lamentablemente por fotos no se ven, pero seguro debe tener marcado algo, esa marca es la que debes buscar en los libros de smd de foro, o por internet como "marking smd" y lo que diga el componente. Luego haciendo una investigacion (salen varios con la misma marca), deduces cual es


Por cierto el cargador es para cargar una batería de plomo de una silla eléctrica.


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 2, 2021)

Dándole vueltas a la cabeza y habiendo visto el manual de usuario que me descargué el cargador lleva dos pilotos uno rojo y uno bicolor, según el manual los pilotos según estén encendido o parpadeando pueden indicar que la batería está en carga, que se ha puesto mal, que está cargada, etc. A mi sólo se me enciende el rojo. Mi duda es será necesario tener puesta la batería para que el piloto verde se encienda?, porque al poner la batería por muy poco que tenga algo de tensión tiene y esa tensión entra en el circuito y quizás active el sistema de carga esa es mí duda.... 🤔


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 2, 2021)

Hola....Aunque no esta el esquema pero basándome en mi experiencia al respecto, seguramente para que ese circuito funcione debe tener la presencia de una batería a la salida para que la indicación, etc., funcione.

En su momento pero para las bicicletas eléctricas saque el esquema a "lápiz y papel" de un par de cargadores ya que no hay información al respecto disponible.

Es un buen ejercicio de pasada para saber que hace que cosa, en el esquema. 

Eso si debes tomarte una gran dosis de paciencia y buscar la hojas de datos de los materiales involucrados si no son de uso común y uno tiene de memoria la distribución de cada pin. 

Soy enemigo acérrimo de cambiar cosas porque están allí y prefiero "perder el tiempo" en sacar el esquema eléctrico y analizar el mismo en pos de la resolución de la falla. Generalmente y sí no hay suerte de por medio, y el aparato u otro motivo media, es lo que se termina haciendo de todos modos.

Saludos.


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 2, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola....Aunque no esta el esquema pero basándome en mi experiencia al respecto, seguramente para que ese circuito funcione debe tener la presencia de una batería a la salida para que la indicación, etc., funcione.
> 
> En su momento pero para las bicicletas eléctricas saque el esquema a "lápiz y papel" de un par de cargadores ya que no hay información al respecto disponible.
> 
> ...


Tengo la impresión de que si se pone la batería el circuito saldrá funcionando. 
Gracias por su comentario.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 2, 2021)

Guerrero dijo:


> Tengo la impresión de que si se pone la batería el circuito saldrá funcionando.
> Gracias por su comentario.


Últimamente estoy muy liado y no he podido contestarte, pero mi siguiente pregunta era si estabas haciendo las pruebas con la batería conectada. 

Al decir que se activa el circuito al medir tensión en el darlington sería lógico pensar que falta la señal de "activación" y que quizás esta no está por no conectar la batería. 

Ya que no hay esquema puede que buscando por lm324 en Google imágenes encuentres un circuito igual o similar.


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 2, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Últimamente estoy muy liado y no he podido contestarte, pero mi siguiente pregunta era si estabas haciendo las pruebas con la batería conectada.
> 
> Al decir que se activa el circuito al medir tensión en el darlington sería lógico pensar que falta la señal de "activación" y que quizás esta no está por no conectar la batería.
> 
> Ya que no hay esquema puede que buscando por lm324 en Google imágenes encuentres un circuito igual o similar.


Con la batería no la he probado porque el dueño usa la silla para todo y le es imposible dejarmela de momento la está cargando con un cargador que le han dejado. 
Al medir las tensiones en el darlinton era sin batería y al medir la tensión en la base era cuando el piloto verde se enciende y hay tensión de salida, de ahí mi duda de si se activará al poner la batería?, estoy dándole vueltas a como hacer una simulación como si estuviera la batería. 
He buscado esquemas con el lm324 pero no se asemejan en nada a éste circuito. 
Gracias por su comentario.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Busca las especificaciones de la bateria a cargar, y usa una similar.
Algunos circuitos no solo reconocen el consumo de la carga, sino tambien la tension de la bateria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2021)

Guerrero dijo:


> Al medir la tensión en la base del transistor es cuando el piloto verde se enciende y tengo los 24v a la salida del relé y con intensidad


 
Bueno , debes levantar el diagrama del circuito que alimenta esa base


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bueno , debes levantar el diagrama del circuito que alimenta esa base


He revisado, repasado y medido todo el circuito desde la base en adelante un montón de veces y la única duda que me queda y que la comenté ayer era que lo mismo el cargador se activa sólo con la batería conectada.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Busca las especificaciones de la bateria a cargar, y usa una similar.
> Algunos circuitos no solo reconocen el consumo de la carga, sino tambien la tension de la bateria.


Tengo baterías de 6v y 12v las más convencionales pero no de 24v, veré que me puedo inventar. 
Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 3, 2021)

Pone en serie las de 12V, es solo para probar que al menos comience a cargar automaticamente


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 4, 2021)

Buenas tardes, mi idea ó pensamiento de que con la batería conectada el cargador se activaría está enterrada. He puesto dos de 12v en serie y nada estoy con el mismo problema. Tendré que resetear mi cabeza de nuevo y lo malo es que me está retrasando el trabajo. 😥
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2021)

Si el voltaje de batería es demasiado bajo , ya no la cargará.

Si es demasiado alto, tampoco , ya está cargada.

Prueba con una de 12 y otra de 6 en serie a ver si arranca . . .


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 4, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el voltaje de batería es demasiado bajo , ya no la cargará.
> 
> Si es demasiado alto, tampoco , ya está cargada.
> 
> Prueba con una de 12 y otra de 6 en serie a ver si arranca . . .


Probaré a ver... 🤔
Gracias.


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 6, 2021)

Buenas tardes, esta mañana he vuelto a hacer la prueba con dos baterías diferentes. Primero probé con dos de 12v que tenían media carga aproximadamente entre las dos tenía unos 20 v y nada seguía sin conectarse, luego probé con una de 12v y otra de 6v que daban unos 15v y tampoco funcionó. 
Así que estoy dándole vueltas a la cabeza sobre el circuito el cual ya me lo conozco como si lo hubiera diseñado yo a ver si saco algo en claro. 
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 6, 2021)

Es una pena que no puedas pasarlo a papel, así los más entendidos lo analizarán para ver cual sería el funcionamiento exacto y la posible avería.


¿Esto a qué parte del circuito pertenece?

¿Está bien saneado? Parece que las pistas de cobre andan un poco perjudicadas.


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 6, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Es una pena que no puedas pasarlo a papel, así los más entendidos lo analizarán para ver cual sería el funcionamiento exacto y la posible avería.
> 
> 
> ¿Esto a qué parte del circuito pertenece?
> ...


Está bien saneado, medido y saneado. Esa parte pertenece al primario, es una resistencia de 100 Ohms que con un condensador cerámico va conectado al mosfet del primario. 
Si el primario o la entrada de la fuente estuviera mal no tendría sentido que a la salida del secundario (diodo) tenga los 24v y con intensidad pues al ponerle carga (dos lámparas de 12v en serie) las lámparas encienden bastante y bien si el primario tuviera algún problema ni oscilaria ni tendría los 24v. El problema es que esa tensión entra en el darlinton pero no sale mientras no llegue señal a la base del transistor, si yo mido la tensión de la base es en ese preciso momento cuando el piloto verde se enciende y hay tensión de salida. Es evidente que algo se me está pasando por alto pero después de revisar el circuito de salida cientos de veces no lo veo. Podría intentar de hacer un pequeño esquema pero en estos momentos no me saldría. He repasado soldaduras frías, medido pistas, componentes pasivos, he cambiado componentes activos principales y llega un momento en el que te bloqueas o te quedas en blanco. 
Gracias por su comentario.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 6, 2021)

Claro, por eso preguntaba qué parte del circuito es.
Las fotos están bien pero esa placa, sin tenerla en mano, es complicada de analizar y ver qué soldadura pertenece a qué o cual componente.

Seguro que es una tontería pero esas son las que más tiempo llevan y más quebraderos de cabeza dan.


----------



## Guerrero (Sep 6, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Claro, por eso preguntaba qué parte del circuito es.
> Las fotos están bien pero esa placa, sin tenerla en mano, es complicada de analizar y ver qué soldadura pertenece a qué o cual componente.
> 
> Seguro que es una tontería pero esas son las que más tiempo llevan y más quebraderos de cabeza dan.


Y te pone la cabeza que no veas, al final no ves nada de tanto repasar. 🙃


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 6, 2021)

Guerrero dijo:


> tensión entra en el darlinton pero no sale mientras no llegue señal a la base del transistor, si yo mido la tensión de la base es en ese preciso momento cuando el piloto verde se enciende y hay tensión de salida.



Suena a que la base del darlington esta flotando. Revisa que la pista que va a la base no este cortada (A veces se corta al lado de la soldadura y es casi imposible de ver. Chequea con el tester la continuidad). También revisa que no haya resistencias abiertas (las asociadas al darlington).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2021)

Medí y anotá las 4 salidas del LM324 (medido contra masa) , es fácil porque son las 4 puntas  , sin batería , con batería descargada (18V) y con batería cargada (24V)


----------

